# Where to live if one works at the difc



## WCDMA (May 18, 2012)

After having spent a couple of months in Dubai, im basically baffled by the number residential communities :confused2:. There's discovery gardens, tecom, nahda, mirdiff, silicon oasis, sports city, motor city .......... to name a few. 

Im looking for a 2 bedroom place, anything over 1400 sq. feet in size, with cooling ,preferably, included in the rent. My budget's around 60-65k. 

I'd love to hear from people on the forum, on what would be a reasonable community to live in. One thats around 15-20 minutes drive from the DIFC. 

Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Business bay or bur dubai for that budget. Al barsha and tecom would be 20 mins drive away


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

WCDMA said:


> After having spent a couple of months in Dubai, im basically baffled by the number residential communities :confused2:. There's discovery gardens, tecom, nahda, mirdiff, silicon oasis, sports city, motor city .......... to name a few.
> 
> Im looking for a 2 bedroom place, anything over 1400 sq. feet in size, with cooling ,preferably, included in the rent. My budget's around 60-65k.
> 
> ...


probably you can find in tecom for that budget, there is a tower very near internet city metro with free chiller that should have something just in your range ( I visited one of the apts, it was like 50 for 1br + study, it seemed to be inhabithed mainly of pakistans families, I don't remember the name of the tower, it's in the corner just down internet city station, two towers on top of dubai islamic bank, there is a leasing office inside so you can go any time to visit some sample apts), it's max 20 min drive to DIFC in the morning as you are against traffic and you have the plus that you can also use the metro, as it's 100meters basically.


----------



## WCDMA (May 18, 2012)

Thanks ziokendo. I'll have a look at it next weekend. But there are quite a few towers near the internet metro station. Its on top of the Dubai Islamic Bank ?

How about Silicon Oasis, Dubai Sports City, Motor City, Al Nahda, International City. Are any of these within 20-25 drive to DIFC ?


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

WCDMA said:


> Thanks ziokendo. I'll have a look at it next weekend. But there are quite a few towers near the internet metro station. Its on top of the Dubai Islamic Bank ?


You exit from the metro station, tecom side, walk towards the greens, leave the petrol station behind you and keep walking until the corner, it will be 300 meters distance. The big building at the corner, before the bridge leading to internet city: with the Dubai Islamic Bank branch at the ground floor.

It has a big podium (that you can see is a parking) with a huge "for rent" sign red on white, and is composed of two identical towers on top of this podium. You can't go wrong. Enter and ask the security guard for the leasing office, is inside the courtyard.



> How about Silicon Oasis, Dubai Sports City, Motor City, Al Nahda, International City. Are any of these within 20-25 drive to DIFC ?


None of this is only 20-25 min drive to DIFC in the morning at commute hour.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Business Bay would be your best bet. I have lived there for the past 1.5years and its really good place for easy in and easy out at any time of the day!


----------

